# Septic Tanks



## No1steveb (Jul 3, 2012)

Good afternoon

I've been led to believe there are regulations on the size of a septic tank in relation to the size of the property.

Anyone heard of any such regulations and where I can find further details ?

Property is on the Algarve

Thanks in advance


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Probably better to ask at your local Camara so you get it from the relevent officials themselves


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Septic tank has to be of correct size for number of occupancy as TM says check with your Camara, if you have a property built post 2004 size construction should be in your Ficha Technica, if occupancy + 10 then Septic Tank has to be registered with your Regional Water Board.

Older properties Septic Tanks are generally totally inadequate for modern living


----------



## No1steveb (Jul 3, 2012)

All noted , many thanks for the prompt replies, both.


----------

